# Awaken Realms Adeptus Mechanicus Army Showcase



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

From the times of the biggest conflict the Galaxy ever seen, the Horus Heresy, the Ordo Reductor cohorts of Mars unleashed their machines of destruction upon the renegade forces of the Cult Mechanicum allied with archtraitor, Warmaster Horus. 

The heaviest warmachines from the arsenal of Legio Cybernetica had also come to crush the Traitors' armies and cover them with barrage of ground-levelling fire.

See this ancient, long-forgotten in the millenniums that past army of Forge World Mechanicum models, as well as an ancient teleport archaeotech that is in possession of Priesthood of Mars in detail by clicking each photo!












How do you like the ancient relic of technology and the weathering and rust on the Mechanicus models?

You'd like to have an army painted and have a diorama made in addition to it? Learn how to get it!
http://awakenrealms.com/2-uncategorised/309-awaken-realms-dioramas

Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Hot diggity damn - Those look spectacular.

Please tell me you will make a tutorial on this guy:









There are so many good things on him that I would LOVE to pick your brain over.

Keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The siege robot is fabulous but I do not like the bases on the rest of the robots, I can understand doing all the models in a uniform manner but to have all the bases with the same glowing bit of pipe looks ridiculous


----------

